# project 240 with rb25det



## rb25drft (Dec 14, 2005)

i'm swapping a rb25det into my 240 and i'm just about done 


has anyone else done this swap cause i need to ask a couple of questions 

all so i'm looking to buy a clutch pedal for a s14 that is the only thing i need to complete the swap thanks 



south of pittsburgh


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Please read the topic area before posting.. (moved from NPM Projects section)


----------



## s14_RB (Jan 24, 2006)

rb25drft said:


> i'm swapping a rb25det into my 240 and i'm just about done
> 
> 
> has anyone else done this swap cause i need to ask a couple of questions
> ...


Ya i have ask me what ever u want! ALso sugest you put a nice suspision set up on to help counter weight, The extra weight its that big to notice in power, but bhelps to tune it out for cornering and stuff.


----------

